# My First Watch



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess I am lucky to still have my first watch. Tara Astro Pilot with 21 jewels. I never looked after it and it has come through several house moves. The 710 had it stashed somewhere and gave it to me a couple of months back. No strap and only one spring bar it was well scratched too and looking a bit sorry for itself.

Itâ€™s had the PG Tips treatment and I fitted new bars and strap this morning. Running spot on and never been serviced in 40 years. It looks so small compared to whatâ€™s fashionable today. 30mm not including the crown.

I would like to treat it to a service and get the case re-chromed. Anyone know if Roy does re-chroming?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

spot of polywatch would sort the plastic


----------

